# حملان وسط ذئاب



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 فبراير 2007)

حملان وسط ذئاب
% قال رب المجد هأنذا ارسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب وقد كانت الحملان تهتدي براعيها يسوع لتسير في وسط طريق الذئاب لتعبر أمنة بسماعها لصوت الراعي إلي طريقها لحظيرتها ، لتنجمع إليه ولتصير لرعية واحدة لراعي واحد .
وقد كان بين الحين والأخر والفنية والأخري نري ذئب وقد مسك برقبة حمل منهم أو نعجة ونهشها رغماً عن الراعي ، وهكذا كان في بعض الأحيان تفترس الذئاب الحملان لتقدم الحملان دمها طواعية من أجل حبيبها يسوع .. ولكن عجبي في هذا الزمان أن هناك من الحملان من أحب الذئاب التي تريد أن تنهشها ومال إليها ونسي صوت راعيه وداس حبه إليه بل داس دمه وعهده وقداسته فيه فخرجت الحملان إلي الذئاب تزف نفسها إلي مفترسها وكأنها تزف إلي حبيب عزيز في عرس مهيب ، ولكنها في الحقيقة لم تدري أنها تزف لحمها إلي اسنانه ليمزقها ويلتفت إلي الأخري ليفعل بها كما فعل بسابقيها 
% وأما عجب العُجاب ، فعلي الرغم من أن النعجة أو الحمل الذي يري ما سبق وأحدث بسابقيه ولكنه ينساق بطريقة عجيبة ، وكأنه تحت تأثير مخدر غريب يلذذّ له الموت القريب يا ليت رأسي ماء وعيني ينبوع دموع لأبكي قتلي بنت شعبي . والعجيب أن القتلي لا يأتي من الخارج ولكنه أصبح في هذا الزمان الردئ باندفاع الذين من الداخل نحو الخارج أو لتحول الحملان إلي ذئاب بانتهاشها بعضها لبعض .. كان في الماضي الذئاب تأكل الحملان فتصير حملان ولكننا في هذا الزمن العجيب نري الحملان وقد تذئبت وتحولت إلي ذئاب ضارية أشد من الذئاب التي من الخارج .. 
% قال مار بولس أنه سيأتي في الأيام الأخيرة أزمنة صعبة لأن الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم محبين المال متعظمين مستكبرين مجدفين .. غير شاكرين دنسيين .. بلا حنو بلا رضا .. عديم النزاهة شرسين غير محبين للصلاح .. خائنين مقتحمين متصلفين ..و لكني أبداً لم أكن اتصور أني سأري زمناً أري فيه الحمل ذئاباً ينهش أخوته الحملان في رعية الراعي الواحد "لماذا ارتد هذا الشعب .. ارتداداً دائماً . تمسكوا بالمكر . آبوا أن يرجعوا " (أر 8: 5)
% احترزوا كل واحد من صاحبه و على كل اخ لا تتكلوا.. و كل صاحب يسعى في الوشاية..يمدون السنتهم كقسيهم للكذب لا للحق قووا في الارض لانهم خرجوا من شر الى شر و اياي لم يعرفوا يقول الرب.. و يختل الانسان صاحبه و لا يتكلمون بالحق علموا السنتهم التكلم بالكذب و تعبوا في الافتراء..لسانهم سهم قتال يتكلم بالغش بفمه يكلم صاحبه بسلام و في قلبه يضع له كمينا.. أفما اعاقبهم علي هذه يقول الرب أم لا تنتقم نفسي من أمه كهذه" (أر 9: 4، 3، 5، 8)
% فهؤلاء الذين تذائبوا فمنهم من ينهش أخوته بشهوته ، ومنهم من ينهش لأجل ذاته ومصلحته وأنانيته ومنهم من ينهش لأجل عناده وغباوته ومنهم من ينهش بمكره الذي يريد به أن يصل إلي أهدافه .. أين لي بدموع كالبحر لأبكي علي الرعية التي تمزقت أوصالها بأعضائها التي سيرتها أرباً دون أن يدروا ماذا صنعوا في جسد الحبيب ..
والآن ماذا أقول ولمن أوجّه نظري وندائي 
%  هل إلي هؤلاء الذي تذائبوا أأقول لهم عودوا لترجعوا إلي اصولكم حملاناً ..
أم أقول للحملان الذين نهشوا من قبل تلك الذئاب اثبتوا لتقدموا حياتكم لأجل إلهكم 
أم أوجه صوتي لإلهي وندائي إلي ربي المكلوم المصدوم في مايراه في هؤلاء العابسين بجنبه الجريح ، وجراح الآمه وبدلاً من أن يصبوا عليها زيتاً وأدوية شفاء .. صبوا عليها خلاً ونهشوها بل مزقوها ..
أقول له .. 
    وا حبيبي .. واحبيبي..         أي جـــــــــــــــــرح أنت فيه ..
    ما شجاك من سقاك ..      كأس خلاً بل كأس مر ترتضيه ..
آه يا حبيبي.. 
وأنت ممدود وجريح بين عويل الذئاب 
                                في ليل وحشية ضراوتهم بالخيانة يفيح 
تُري حبيبي بعد أن تركت لي دم عهدك وجسد حبك وحياة روحك تركوك يا حبيبي أنت ينبوع الحياة وذهبوا لينقروا لأنفسهم أباراً .. أباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء ..
لهفي عليك يا حبيبي وآلامك تمزقني وصراخ أوجاعك يحطم أضلعي وأنا عاجز بين اللهف والألم ماذا أفعل .. لا أدري ماذا يكون فعلي ..
.. اذكرني يا رب متي جئت في ملكوتك ..

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## sparrow (18 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل اوووي
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك صلى لاجلى :Love_Mailbox:


----------

